# are any diet drinks ok on keto?



## bikka31 (Jun 23, 2009)

I started my keto diet this week and im happy with it.

No hunger pains thank god.

I do miss my diet pop though.

Are there any diet drinks that i can drink while doing keto?

Diet cherryade, sprite, irn bru to mention a few all have zero

everything in nutritional values. So is it ok to drink these or should

i stick with the water?

cheers


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

they are ok mate


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Just make sure to check the sugar/ carb content. I'd also check the caffeine too as I had a problem with high caffeine drinks seemingly knocking me out of ketosis and preventing me sleeping.

ATM I try and stick to sprite zero. Diet irn bru is fine, but don't drink it late in the day. Caffeine free coke is fine, but some brands have a very small amount of sugar. If you drank the whole 2l over the course of the day you may get knocked out of ketosis.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Aldi do a Cola zero sugar with nothing in it for 38p for 2L bottle. Not a bad Coke Zero copy to be honest.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Just make sure to check the sugar/ carb content. I'd also check the caffeine too as I had a problem with high caffeine drinks seemingly knocking me out of ketosis and preventing me sleeping.


Had you taken ECA that day?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I'd also check the caffeine too as I had a problem with high caffeine drinks seemingly knocking me out of ketosis


How do you know if you are in or out of ketosis mate. I was using ketostix but gave up on them. I was hitting a deep purple within 48 hours of carb up a few weeks ago. Then I made 1 adjustment to diet, the addition of a few leafy vegetables, and I havn't had a trace on the ketostix for about 4 weeks. So I just gave up on them. If your body is using all the ketones it makes, why the hell would there be any in your pi$$? They are also unreliable if you are dehydrated, and that happens quite a lot on keto. I hope i'm not in gluconeogenesis! I doubt that also, as I don't seem to be loosing strength or size. And best of all the fats still coming off.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Careful with caffine as too much will increase cortisol.

When i did keto i came to a stop in fat loss and the only change i made was drop 2 liters of diet pop per day and i kept leaning out, i was told it was due to the sweetness of the pop perhaps causing a slight insulin release. Not convinced about it and i would have some diet pop but keep in your water.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i heard somewhere that sweeteners taken in abundance can trick the pancreas into secreting insulin, thinking it has had sugar

now i am not 100% sure this is correct info....but when on keto diets, i go hypo after a day of drinking too many diet drinks....

food for thought, and deffinately a debate if there are any here that know more than i????


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> i heard somewhere that sweeteners taken in abundance can trick the pancreas into secreting insulin, thinking it has had sugar
> 
> now i am not 100% sure this is correct info....but when on keto diets, i go hypo after a day of drinking too many diet drinks....
> 
> food for thought, and deffinately a debate if there are any here that know more than i????


 Well you put it better than i did fvcker

I deffo think there is some thing to it, i go hypo if i drink diet drinks on very low calories.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

lol...i didnt read your post

but its starting to look like there is something in this info...if i heard it from a homeopath here, and you heard it over in the states


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> lol...i didnt read your post
> 
> but its starting to look like there is something in this info...if i heard it from a homeopath here, and you heard it over in the states


 Yeah i was informed about this by a knowlagable guy over on ukiron.

At the end of the day if it keeps you on the diet then use them IMO.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> How do you know if you are in or out of ketosis mate. I was using ketostix but gave up on them. I was hitting a deep purple within 48 hours of carb up a few weeks ago. Then I made 1 adjustment to diet, the addition of a few leafy vegetables, and I havn't had a trace on the ketostix for about 4 weeks. So I just gave up on them. If your body is using all the ketones it makes, why the hell would there be any in your pi$$? They are also unreliable if you are dehydrated, and that happens quite a lot on keto. I hope i'm not in gluconeogenesis! I doubt that also, as I don't seem to be loosing strength or size. And best of all the fats still coming off.


No ketostix. I just went from having a suppressed appetite and feeling great to having extreme hunger and feeling awful. I'm pretty sure it was down to drinking 2l pepsi max in the space of about 2 hours. It stopped me from sleeping the whole night also. I've read lots of info RE diet drinks potentially spiking insulin, so now I just have a small amount of sugar free, caffeine free sprite zero occasionally.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Con said:


> Careful with caffine as too much will increase cortisol.
> 
> When i did keto i came to a stop in fat loss and the only change i made was drop 2 liters of diet pop per day and i kept leaning out, i was told it was due to the sweetness of the pop perhaps causing a slight insulin release. Not convinced about it and i would have some diet pop but keep in your water.


At 2½ weeks out, I think I should now drop the 2ltrs I'm having. I've been a caffeine junkie right through my diet, ECA alternating daily with YC. 600mg caffeine a day + coffee. Now you made me think I could've been bigger for my show. Stop messing with my head Con.

BTW, sweetness does cause a slight insulin response


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> At 2½ weeks out, I think I should now drop the 2ltrs I'm having. I've been a caffeine junkie right through my diet, ECA alternating daily with YC. 600mg caffeine a day + coffee. Now you made me think I could've been bigger for my show. Stop messing with my head Con.
> 
> BTW, sweetness does cause a slight insulin response


 If i was you i would drop the drinks now and switch to water but thats just me Not going to advice on the eca stack but careful dropping that in the final week or you could get a slight rebound if any thing drop the stims now so your body adjusts it self you never know you could be a little fuller that way as you certaintly are lean at this stage:beer:

Oh yeah how are you doing the fat load or carb up, have you considered dishing out the $100 or whatever it is for Dave P's final week plan or do you have that sorted?


----------



## bikka31 (Jun 23, 2009)

nice one for all the replys dudes.

got this sainsbury's diet bubble cherryade and bubble appleade that

are just mm mm. they have got zero in like the sprite with no caffeine.

Im gonna have maybe a couple of glasses a day and the rest water.

If you see em in Sainsbury's try em, they are well nice, the range is called bubble.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Con said:


> If i was you i would drop the drinks now and switch to water but thats just me Not going to advice on the eca stack but careful dropping that in the final week or you could get a slight rebound if any thing drop the stims now so your body adjusts it self you never know you could be a little fuller that way as you certaintly are lean at this stage:beer:
> 
> Oh yeah how are you doing the fat load or carb up, have you considered dishing out the $100 or whatever it is for Dave P's final week plan or do you have that sorted?


I havn't got a spare $100 and don't know what Dave P's final week is, and won't look cos I cant afford it.

I'm a little confused about your post, but I think you are suggesting that I drop the stims now in case of rebound. What about yohimbine alone no eca and no caffeine?

For the next last 2 weeks my plan is as follows: (Hijacking the thread here)

This Friday evening I will do a whole body depletion workout as I normally do. Carb up from Friday evening to midday on Saturday. Then back to Keto style dieting for the next 8 days.

Sunday AM: Heavy session on Legs and Back followed by cardio 45 mins (This is my last heavy leg session before the show)

Monday AM Cardio

Monday PM Heavy Chest, Shoulders, Arms 45 mins cardio.

Tuesday - Friday cardio AM and PM.

(No depletion or carb up this weekend)

Saturday - Sunday maybe 1 session of cardio each day. (This is the last of the cardio)

Monday Tuesday and Wednesday PM light weight high reps on upper body only to deplete the last of the glycogen. On these 3 days I will be eating protein only with a small amount of essential Omega fats, sodium will be high, and water 8+ ltrs a day. No sodium from about 5pm wednesday.

After workout wednesday start the carb load. Simple liquid carbs dex, malto, corn starch, up until midday thursday. Water intake during thursday also around 8ltrs, sodium nil.

From Thursday midday to friday evening will be either oats or sweet potato every couple of hours. Water intake stops 1pm friday (24 hours from show)

Friday night a couple of glasses of wine, some glycerin, creatine.

Saturday AM will have a concoction of Dex, Glycerin, creatine, taurine, NO2.

Could do with some advice about protein consumption through thursday and friday.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

by this time you don't need protein so i would lower it as it is not as important...


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> by this time you don't need protein so i would lower it as it is not as important...


Thanks Pscarb.

How does the rest of it look? I know I have put in a sodium load, but I have b een eating sodium as part of my regular diet. I read that unless your body is used to sodium don't load. So been eating plenty of the last few weeks.


----------

